# التحكم في النسل وتشكيله



## GogoRagheb (4 مارس 2009)

*نري بعض العلماء يتحكمون في النسل وتشكيله بما يسمونه ( الهندسة الوراثية ) . فهل تصرفهم هذا يؤثر علي الدين ، وعلي أيماننا بقدره الله كخالق ؟! 

للاجأبه علي هذا السؤال
نري ان العلماء يلجأون إلي طريقة التهجين للحصول علي أصناف معينه . 
كما يحدث في تهجين الحيوانات للحصول علي أصناف جديدة أقوي . او ما يحدث في تطعيم أصناف من النباتات بأصناف اخري للوصول إلي أنوع أجود . ولكن الخطورة مع هؤلاء أنهم بدأو في تطبيق نفس النظرية العلمية علي الإنسان . 
إنهم يختارون حيوانات منوية من رجال بصفات خاصة ، يخصبون بها بويضات من نساء لهن صفات خاصة ، للوصول إلي نوعية من البشر بطريقة أطفال الأنابيب  . 
ويمكن أن يحتفظوا في متحفهم بالبويضات المخصبة من كل الأنواع : فيها  الأبيض والأشقر والأسمر والأسود والطويل و القصير .. وفيها التي تتصف بصفات معينة كالذكاء و الفن والشعر والموسيقي . أو التي تتصف بقوة الشخصية أو بالحكمة أو الإرادة أو الروح المرحة أو الروح الجادة . 
ويتركون لمن تأتي إليهم من النساء الحرية في اختيار البويضة المخصبة التي تريدها لكي تزرع في رحمها . كأن تقول أريد ولداً أبيض ، طويل القامة ، أشقر الشعر ، عيناه خضراوان . ويكون ذكياً ومرحاً وأدارياً !! 
وطبعاً هذا كله ضد الدين ، وضد علم الأسرة والاجتماع . ويظهر فيه كبرياء الإنسان وغروره . 
1-ففي هذا الموضوع يفقد الشخص هويته وانتماءه . 
فلا يعرف من هو أبوه الحقيقي ؟ ومن هي أمه صاحبة المخصبة ، وإن كان يعرف الأم الحاضنة التي لا دخل لها في نسبه ، والتي ربما لا تتصف بشيء من صفاته وأيضاً لا يعرف ما هو جنسه ، وما هو اصله ، وما هو موطنة !!  
2- يدخل في رحم المرأة ما لا يحق دخوله شرعاً 
لأنه حتي لو كانت  البويضة من نفس المرأة ، لا يجوز من الناحية الدينية أن تخصب بحيوان منوي ليس من زوجها الشرعي .. فكم بالأولي لو كانت حتي البويضة ليست لها وهنا نسال بأي حق تصير أماً . وقد قامت مشاكل في بلاد الغرب بين الأم صاحبة البويضة ، وألام التي احتضنت البويضة في رحمها ، وولدت وأرضعت ..!
3- غرور من الإنسان أن يتدخل في تشكيل الطبيعة البشرية . 
أن كان قد تدخل في الحيوان والنبات ، فإن الإنسان ذا الطبيعة العاقلة الناطقة ليس له أن يتدخل في عقلية ومواهبه وشكله وطبيعته عموماً .. وليس له أن يدعي أنه يمكنه الحصول بذلك علي تكوين الإنسان المثالي الأجيال Super man  ، وأن يغرق العالم بأصناف منه أو من غيره ، أو جيل من الأغبياء ، أو من اصحاب المواهب ..!! إن مشكلة  برج بابل التي عاقب الله عليها ( تك 11: 1-9) هي أخف بكثير مما يفعله أصحاب نظرية الهندسة الوراثية باسم العلم !! 
4- ومع كل هذا ، فما يعمله العلماء هو من باب الصناعة وليس الخلق .. فهم لا يستطيعون أن يخلقوا حيواناً منوياً وأحداً ، ولا بويضة بشرية . إنما هم يتصرفون فيما خلقه الله من المنويات والبويضات . 
كذلك هم لا يستطيعون أن يوجدوا حيوانات منويه لها صفات خاصة من المواهب ، إنما يأخذونها كما هي بما وضعه الله فيها من مواهب ثم يحاولون أن يتعاملوا معها علمياً . وكذلك مع البويضات . 
5- كذلك تتداخل في عملياتهم نواح من الإجهاض . 
وذلك بخصوص البويضات المخصبة ، التي تهمل ، أو لا يجدونها صالحة للإستعمال أو التي تباد في بعض العمليات . 
6- كذلك عملياتهم ضد قدسية الزواج . 
لأنهم يخصبون أية بويضة من أي حيوان منوي ، بدون أيه رابطة شرعية أو دينية بينما ، وحتى بدون مبدأ الإيجاب و القبول . 
وكأنهم إن حصلوا علي أبناء يكون جميعهم أبناء غير شرعيين . 
7- وهم أيضاً يتدخلون في الطبيعة البشرية ، ويتحكمون في الجينات ، وفي الهرمونات والكروموزومات ، ويشكلونها حسبما يريدون . 
8- ونحن لا نعرف مصير ما يعلمون . 
إن الإجيال المقبلة هي التي ستحكم علي نتائج كل تلك العمليات . فما اسهل أن يبدو نجاح ظاهري في بعض العمليات ، . فما اسهل أن يبدو نجاح ظاهري في بعض العمليات ، ويثبت المستقبل كارثة لا ندري مداها … 
9- هنا ونسأل سؤالا أخطر : 
ماذا لو إزداد غرور العلماء أو حبهم للإستطلاع في إنتاج أنواع من البشر دخل في تركيبتهم أنواع من الحيوانات ؟ 
 .    
​*


----------



## Kiril (4 مارس 2009)

> ماذا لو إزداد غرور العلماء أو حبهم للإستطلاع في إنتاج أنواع من البشر دخل في تركيبتهم أنواع من الحيوانات ؟


معتقدش يا اخي.............ان العملية دي تمشي
لأن حتي في الغرب في قوانين بتحد و اخلاقيات بتحد حاجات زي كده
مش كل الناس بتمشي بيها بس نكون موضوعيين برضه

بالاضافة لو قلنا ان الموضوع ده غلط و حرام يبقي الاستنساخ من اساسه غلط لأنه بيتدخل في عمل الرب 
مع انه ممكن يستخدم للخير كزيادة الانتاج الحيواني و سد عجز اللحوم و خلافه
لكل شئ مزاياه و عيوبة
فالموضوع نسبي من رأيي


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 مارس 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> معتقدش يا اخي.............ان العملية دي تمشي
> لأن حتي في الغرب في قوانين بتحد و اخلاقيات بتحد حاجات زي كده
> مش كل الناس بتمشي بيها بس نكون موضوعيين برضه
> 
> ...



شكرا لابداء رأيك​


----------



## zezza (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا جوجو على الموضوع الحلو 

هما فعلا دلوقتى بقوا يعملوا اى حاجة تتعارض مع ارادة ربنا بدافع انها على سبيل العلم 

بس ليا تعليق صغير على كلام كيرو  هى فعلا الكنيسة الغربية معارضة بس ده مش مانع العلماء من اللى هما بيعملوه  الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تمنعهم هى سياسة الدولة ........فى عهد بوش كانت التجارب دى محرمة و من اهمها تجارب الخلايا الجذعية اما دلوقتى و فى عهد اوباما فالموضوع عادى خالص و مسموح بيه ...و بيقوله للكنيسة اى دخلها فى العلم و الحاجات دى خليكى برة احسن .....و طبعا لا حياة لمن تنادى 

ربنا يرحمنا و يهدى 

شكرا يا جوجو 

سلام
​


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> شكرا يا جوجو على الموضوع الحلو
> 
> هما فعلا دلوقتى بقوا يعملوا اى حاجة تتعارض مع ارادة ربنا بدافع انها على سبيل العلم
> 
> ...



شكرا ليكى
اختى زيزى على ردك ومشاركتك
نورتى الموضوع يا جميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

